# LODD - Salt Lake City



## ArcticKat (Jun 1, 2011)

WEST JORDAN — Jonathan Bowers loved sports. And on May 21, he had tickets to see the Salt Lake Bees play.

But rather than catch a baseball game that night, Bowers chose instead to call his mother, Judi Bowers, and go to dinner with her and catch up.

The next morning on his way to work, Jonathan Bowers was critically injured by an alleged drunken driver in a hit-and-run accident.

On Monday, a week after the accident, the EMT who spent much of his life both at work and on his own free time helping and giving service to others, died as a result of his injuries.

http://www.deseretnews.com/mobile/a...ash-remembered-for-his-service-to-others.html


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn. RIP Brother


----------

